
3 ways to measure Product Market Fit on your game - danielgg
http://danielgguillen.com/product-market-fit-on-your-game/
======
danielgg
Hey guys!

I would love to know your opinion, in the F2P industry most of the game are
never release, the big companies have 10+ team creating prototypes and
practically no one survive.

In this post you will find 3 ways to know if your game has Product Market Fit,
meaning that you are ready to launch and acquire millions of players.

If you know other ways to identify Product Market Fit, leave a comment below.

